# Tyco Wrangler #3?



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok I have the aerocoupe version of this but is this another version that Tyco made?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dale-Earnha...330708303760?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4cffc03f90


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh YES! (?)
* drools * (maybe)


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

it looks like custom made.. not a original .

Wes


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

WesJY said:


> it looks like custom made.. not a original .
> 
> Wes


I agree with Wes, none of the contingencies match my original and the paint lines don't agree. I would call it a repaint.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

According to the Tyco Guide it reads that it is to have an aerocoupe window.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

The seller has several other repaints listed...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Darrell-Waltrip-Pepsi-11-Nascar-HO-Slot-Car-440-Tyco-AFX-Tomy-Life-Like-/330711880060?_trksid=p4340.m444&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DSI%252BUA%252BLM%252BLA%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7424996613638572063

This one would be another example. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> According to the Tyco Guide it reads that it is to have an aerocoupe window.


Mine is an aerocoupe... doesn't mean that Tyco didn't slip one out the door. The aerocoupe is nothing more than a standard Tyco Buick with the extra shell added to the rear.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This was painted using HO Express decals. 
Note the different shade of blue on the number on the door.
'81 was when Dale was still driving for Osterlund in the 2 car.
Here is the Tyco version...

















The actual 81 #3 looks nothing like the Tyco version.









Dale left to drive for Childress racing for a short stint before joining up with Bud Moore for 82-83.


















When he returned to Childress, he had a very funky paint scheme. One of my favorites.










It was 85 before the paint scheme we all know and love was put on the car.










In 85, 86, and 87, Chevy campaigned the Aerocoupes. So, all the Tycos with this scheme should be Aerocoupes.

So, NO, you should already have the correct version.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow thanks for all the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I've always liked this paint scheme too, and it was pretty unique in that it was only used at the Daytona 500 in 1984.
> 
> ...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here you go guys, on a nice Chevy bod.

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice Job Shoemaker!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Doba! I knew there was a couple variations, but didn't remember why.
The crazy threes were left over from 82-83 with Ricky Rudd at the wheel.










I still like those threes. This was a kinda neat paint scheme as well.
Funny how sponsors and drivers have always bounced around.
(nice fabrication Pshoe!!!)


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> *Funny how sponsors and drivers have always bounced around . . .*


Especially with Earnhardt / Rudd / Childress / Moore at that time. When Earnhardt left the Bud Moore #15 to go back to Childress, Rudd switched from Childress' #3 to Moore's #15 - with Wrangler sponsorship on both cars no less. Just crazy to think about, there had to be some backstage maneuvering going on to iron all that out.

And that Rudd Piedmont #3 is one of my favorite Monte Carlo SS s from that era. The red white & blue with the black wheels just looked fast.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

It has always been my opinion that the modern paint jobs are too elaborate and detract from the cars appeal... especially at speed. Add in the constant changing of sponsors and paint schemes to accomodate the die cast sales and the cars are difficult to recognize on the track.
The generic looking cars (I understand why... but I still don't like it) combined with changing paint schemes and sponsors. Then add in the TV views that want to put emphasis on speed and it is very difficult to follow the race. I don't like having to look at the ticker at the top to determine who is running in the top 10.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I would have to wholeheartedly agree with you on every point Gary.
What started as special schemes for "the Winston" has gone totally nuts.
At a glance, which is all you get of the field these days, I can't tell who is who.
I thought JJ's blue and white Lowes scheme was refreshing. Whoever has a plain
car is definitely gonna stand out from all the watercolor Picasso s.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

LeeRoy98 said:


> It has always been my opinion that the modern paint jobs are too elaborate and detract from the cars appeal... especially at speed. Add in the constant changing of sponsors and paint schemes to accomodate the die cast sales and the cars are difficult to recognize on the track.
> The generic looking cars (I understand why... but I still don't like it) combined with changing paint schemes and sponsors. Then add in the TV views that want to put emphasis on speed and it is very difficult to follow the race. I don't like having to look at the ticker at the top to determine who is running in the top 10.
> 
> Gary
> ...


 

Wait a minute . . . you're saying it was better in the old days?

:tongue:

j/k Gary

I gotta agree with ya - the paint jobs now are quite 'busy' and hard to pick out in a crowd.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Doba, they don't even paint them anymore. They wrap em now in vinyl wrap!!!

Talk about straying from the roots. What a joke!!!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

We can send a man to the moon, fly faster than ever, 10-kabillion channels on TV, but we can't make factory sheet metal safe to race????? That's the part I miss most. Seeing on the track, what's on the street. Damn I'm old.

-Paul


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Just wish they would stick with one paint scheme for the season. There was no mistaking the Blue-43, the Black-3 or the Rainbow-24 on the track. At a glance, you knew who was where on the track. Go with a paint scheme...and stick with it!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Mike Helton, who had just finished a board meeting this afternoon. 
He said starting in 2026, NASCAR will make single car paint schemes mandatory for all points races. 
He would like to thank everyone on this board for their concerns and input.

- Sparky

_This message was brought to you by Sprint.
_


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Part of the reason for the constantly changing paint schemes and sponsors today is the fact fewer teams can obtain a single sponsor for the entire season. Sponsoring a NASCAR Sprint car is enormously expensive and the companies and brands who are laying out these enormous sums of cash for a 200 mph billboard want to see a paint scheme that portrays their product in a unique and attention garnering way. If a sponsor wants consistency they will have to pay for it.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Exactly. I do miss the idea of the iconic race car. Currently Kesolowski is the only one (off the top of my head) that's driving one. You could count Trevor Bayne when he's running too. Johnson comes close but they still change it up sometimes.

For a while it WAS about die-cast sales, but not so much now. Now teams like Ryan Newman's, Carl Edwards and even Kyle Busch have a different business model in rotating sponsors...and all of these guys race for the "big player" teams. (it hasn't hurt die cast either.)

I have to admit, I'd love to reproduce Ryan Newmans orange and black "Tornados" car as a slot. That car was pretty sharp.


----------

